# Any tips on using rideshare to get me out of jury duty



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I just called and have to report at 8:30 am.....any advice on what to say not to be picked? Can I use my rideshare times to claim difficulty.....any info please not be picked and hopefully released. I prolonged it from a August and it seemed liked November was far away.....I'm dreading this dude!!!!

I've never done it and wished I never had too

OMG this sucks!!!!!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

You can pretty much say something biased and that will get you off the jury pretty fast. Just don't make it too obvious.

I was picked for a murder trial years ago and I got sick and almost passed out in the jury room. They sent me home. I was really sick.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Tell them you feel the criminal justice system is severely corrupt and you will always choose not guilty.

Bingo bango done-zo!


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Just go serve your time. Most people get sent home the same day. Then you'll be done for a year... assuming it works generally the same around the nation.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Tell the judge you’re an Uber driver, he’ll know right away you don’t qualify to be on a jury of anyone’s peers


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> Tell the judge you're an Uber driver, he'll know right away you don't qualify to be on a jury of anyone's peers


Lol
He'll probably put me on trial for not being a proper citizen and tax evading for write offs.

I'm just dreading it so much I'm making myself sick.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> Lol
> He'll probably put me on trial for not being a proper citizen.


Crap. I hadn't considered that. Tell him you're a homeless derelict so they don't mistreat you


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> Lol
> He'll probably put me on trial for not being a proper citizen and tax evading for write offs.
> 
> I'm just dreading it so much I'm making myself sick.


What's to dread? For the most part it's just really, really boring. Take a good book.

And if you are picked for a jury it might be an interesting case.

I was picked once for a competency hearing for someone awaiting trial for a serious crime. The defense's psychiatrist came in and testified he wasn't competent to stand trial and the prosecution didn't object. So it was slam dunk.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

I'm actually jealous of your murder trial opportunity Coachman, I've always wanted to snooze through a real life he-done-it. I'm watch Forensic Files right now LOL


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Coachman said:


> What's to dread? For the most part it's just really, really boring. Take a good book.
> 
> And if you are picked for a jury it might be an interesting case.
> 
> I was picked once for a competency hearing for someone awaiting trial for a serious crime. The defense's psychiatrist came in and testified he wasn't competent to stand trial and the prosecution didn't object. So it was slam dunk.


I just don't feel like dealing with town, people without earning money at 8:30 in the morning .....lol.....town workers even look pissed into morning


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Tell him this is your only income and you can't afford to not work.

Should work.



HotUberMess said:


> I'm actually jealous of your murder trial opportunity Coachman, I've always wanted to snooze through a real life he-done-it. I'm watch Forensic Files right now LOL


I was on an attempted murder jury years ago that got dragged on for weeks and weeks, mainly because the judge had a bunch of things going on. 
Week off while he went to his kids college graduation in some other state and just about every day he'd send us on a 2 hour lunch an often let us out early.

I was getting paid from my job so I loved it. 
And it was an interesting case.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Hey! You get jury pay just for showing up all week! That's more pay then 95% of Uber drivers will earn!


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

You think I should drive or Uber into town.....parking is a standard $25 racket in town until after 6pm. They reimburse you with a parking stub?

Lol.....I have to admit also....I've never used public transportation my whole life....there's no way in hell I'm taking trolley


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> You think I should drive or Uber into town.....parking is a standard $25 racket in town until after 6pm. They reimburse you with a parking stub?
> 
> Lol.....I have to admit also....I've never used public transportation my whole life....there's no way in hell I'm taking trolley


Have your daughter drop you off and pick you up. 
She'll love it


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

You must show the first day and say that you don't believe in the justice system and the court in todays' condition and probably won't be a good fit for the jury; They send you home.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Have your daughter drop you off and pick you up.
> She'll love it


No license yet.... She hasn't mentioned it yet after turning 16...I'm remaining silent on the subject.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Give the judge a $10 off Uber eats promo code. That ought to do the trick.

Better yet, order Uber eats while you're in the jury box but not enough food for everyone else.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Working4peanuts said:


> Give the judge a $10 off Uber eats promo code. That ought to do the trick.
> 
> Better yet, order Uber eats while you're in the jury box but not enough food for everyone else.


I should go to Staples and get referal cards printed for Lyft/Uber with a clock picture saying "Christmas is coming, let me help you help yourself to a high earning side gig"

New high quality app, built in premium 24/7 custom support.


----------



## EricReady (Aug 12, 2018)

Get out of jury duty because you drive for Lyft or Uber? Don’t be silly. You will make more money going to jury duty


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

x100 said:


> You must show the first day and say that you don't believe in the justice system and the court in todays' condition and probably won't be a good fit for the jury; They send you home.


While they will send you home, my judge was grilling everyone trying to get out of it.
Asking many questions while they stood there in front of us. At the end they looked pretty stupid because their follow up answers got more stupid the longer it went. 
They got what they wanted but it was pretty funny.
One guy she wasn't buying and made him stay. 3 hours later the attorneys dismissed him.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I just called and have to report at 8:30 am.....any advice on what to say not to be picked? Can I use my rideshare times to claim difficulty.....any info please not be picked and hopefully released. I prolonged it from a August and it seemed liked November was far away.....I'm dreading this dude!!!!
> 
> I've never done it and wished I never had too
> 
> OMG this sucks!!!!!


tell them you are an uber driver and are so worried someone won't be able to get to the airport during rush hour you won't be able to concentrate on the case..... if you make a statement like that they won't find you competent to blow your nose..


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> tell them you are an uber driver and are so worried someone won't be able to get to the airport during rush hour you won't be able to concentrate on the case..... if you make a statement like that they won't find you competent to blow your nose..


I'm pretty sure that IQ and basic common sense are not criteria for being a juror. But tell them that you're suspicious of dark-skinned people and you'll be on your way home right away.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> While they will send you home, my judge was grilling everyone trying to get out of it.
> Asking many questions while they stood there in front of us. At the end they looked pretty stupid because their follow up answers got more stupid the longer it went.
> They got what they wanted but it was pretty funny.
> One guy she wasn't buying and made him stay. 3 hours later the attorneys dismissed him.


I was in a jury pool once. One lady said she couldn't serve because she was a doctor and her patients needed her. Judge asked her what kind of doctor she was. She said hypnosis or something like that.

Needless to say the judge didn't excuse her.



Coachman said:


> I'm pretty sure that IQ and basic common sense are not criteria for being a juror.


One word: o.j. Simpson

Or is that three words? See? I could be a juror.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Just tell the judge that if the police arrested him he must be guilty.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Just write the Clerk of the Court -- or whoever sent you the Jury Duty notice -- that you can't make it because you drive for Uber. I'm sure they'll understand.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Uber is a “job” with a great deal of flexibility. Hard to make the case Uber can’t do without you


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Coachman said:


> What's to dread? For the most part it's just really, really boring. Take a good book.


I agree with this. My jury duty was interesting for about 10% of the time. But it was over on the first day.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

oldfart said:


> Uber is a "job" with a great deal of flexibility. Hard to make the case Uber can't do without you


How about if you don't drive today you won't have dinner?

The court payment takes weeks after trial is over.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

mikes424 said:


> Just tell the judge that if the police arrested him he must be guilty.


My last jury pool the judge told us the defendant was a cop and would any of us feel obligated to treat him favorably because of that. I raised my hand and said, "What if I don't like cops?" I wasn't selected.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

You could just pull a no show. Seems to work in San Diego without repercussions. YMMV


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Jesus....it's supposed to ice rain and snow here also at 7am.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Last time I got called up for jury duty I received notices in two different states at almost exactly the same time. I mailed the Hawaii notice to the court in Florida, and I mailed the Florida notice to the court in Hawaii. They cancelled each other out.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> I've never done it and wished I never had too
> 
> OMG this sucks!!!!!


C'mon now, this doesn't suck. This is America. A jury trial is one of the main aspects that set us apart from the rest of the world 250 years ago. Being allowed to be judged by your peers is a great thing. It's better then being judged by a monarchy.

It is your civic duty to answer a jury call. What if this person is on trial for murder and you're the only juror to believe one side or the other because of something you heard in the courtroom. It would be your responsibility to convince the other 11. You never know that just maybe your experience in rideshare is a litigating factor in a decision. Hell, you might even be picked to be the jury foreman. Ever thought what the outcome could have been if you were in the jury box for the Rodney King or O J Simpson trial?

This is where you succumb to John F Kennedy's famous quote and do for your country. I'm kind of disappointed in your lack of duty, but you do have the right to try and get out of jury trial.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> C'mon now, this doesn't suck. This is America. A jury trial is one of the main aspects that set us apart from the rest of the world 250 years ago. Being allowed to be judged by your peers is a great thing. It's better then being judged by a monarchy.
> 
> It is your civic duty to answer a jury call. What if this person is on trial for murder and you're the only juror to believe one side or the other because of something you heard in the courtroom. It would be your responsibility to convince the other 11. You never know that just maybe your experience in rideshare is a litigating factor in a decision. Hell, you might even be picked to be the jury foreman. Ever thought what the outcome could have been if you were in the jury box for the Rodney King or O J Simpson trial?
> 
> This is where you succumb to John F Kennedy's famous quote and do for your country. I'm kind of disappointed in your lack of duty, but you do have the right to try and get out of jury trial.


Very good point brought up and can't really argue that.

But I still might fake a heart attack!!!!


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

The last time I was called I told them these crimes wouldn’t happen if we would legalize drugs


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> Very good point brought up and can't really argue that.
> 
> But I still might fake a heart attack!!!!


If you really want to get out of it then just tell the court that you think the police are racially motivated to make arrest. The defense attorney will love you, but the state prosecutor will dismiss you immediately.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> any advice on what to say not to be picked?


Tell them you've lost your sanity driving for rideshare. They should understand. I got out of mine by telling them I wasn't a citizen.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Just tell the judge you have a crypto tip for him but first he must be driven in ur lyft with min 3x surge for a good 45 min to see the presentation.. LOL.


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I just called and have to report at 8:30 am.....any advice on what to say not to be picked? Can I use my rideshare times to claim difficulty.....any info please not be picked and hopefully released. I prolonged it from a August and it seemed liked November was far away.....I'm dreading this dude!!!!
> 
> I've never done it and wished I never had too
> 
> OMG this sucks!!!!!


Tell them you not believe in justice. Cop, judge same law group. Even lawyer. THat give you one day mandatory and free of headaches for 8 years. If willing to get Forever -- commit crime.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

You should be using jury duty to get out of rideshare.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I just called and have to report at 8:30 am.....any advice on what to say not to be picked? Can I use my rideshare times to claim difficulty.....any info please not be picked and hopefully released. I prolonged it from a August and it seemed liked November was far away.....I'm dreading this dude!!!!
> 
> I've never done it and wished I never had too
> 
> OMG this sucks!!!!!


It's really not that bad...mostly boring. Most days, you will be done by 4pm or earlier. Thus, keep driving at night. 
Anyhow, chances are...when it comes to final selection round, your rideshare experience may eliminate you because you come in contact with so many people (judge, lawyer, defendant, plaintiff). You may have given any one of them a past ride.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Ribak said:


> It's really not that bad...mostly boring. Most days, you will be done by 4pm or earlier. Thus, keep driving at night.
> Anyhow, chances are...when it comes to final selection round, your rideshare experience may eliminate you because you come in contact with so many people (judge, lawyer, defendant, plaintiff). You may have given any one of them a past ride.


I'm already so bored just waiting in my car to go into the courthouse that I made a mini ice cube tray out of my gum plastic wrappers (seen it on a lifetime video on a YouTube video) not bad, took fifteen minutes to remove the plastic wrapper .....I prepaid a lot 100 feet from courthouse for 16 bucks all day.



Hans GrUber said:


> You should be using jury duty to get out of rideshare.


Lol


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> I just called and have to report at 8:30 am.....any advice on what to say not to be picked? Can I use my rideshare times to claim difficulty.....any info please not be picked and hopefully released. I prolonged it from a August and it seemed liked November was far away.....I'm dreading this dude!!!!
> 
> I've never done it and wished I never had too
> 
> OMG this sucks!!!!!


I got called for it only it was federal court. I was on call for two weeks but only had to come in for two days for about 4 hours each day. I wasn't picked for any case but had to be there for the selection process. In federal court they paid me for the commute (about 70 miles) so in the end I actually made more in doing 4 hours of jury duty than I do on average working 8 hours doing rideshare.

I would just do it if I were you. It was actually pretty interesting to see how things worked and I loved getting that check from the government for ~$200. It was nice to see them finally have to pay me instead of vice-versa! Your situation might be different with the pay though. From what I understand federal tends to pay more than city or county jury duty.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> I got called for it only it was federal court. I was on call for two weeks but only had to come in for two days for about 4 hours each day. I wasn't picked for any case but had to be there for the selection process. In federal court they paid me for the commute (about 70 miles) so in the end I actually made more in doing 4 hours of jury duty than I do on average working 8 hours doing rideshare.
> 
> I would just do it if I were you. It was actually pretty interesting to see how things worked and I loved getting that check from the government for ~$200. It was nice to see them finally have to pay me instead of vice-versa! Your situation might be different with the pay though. From what I understand federal tends to pay more than city or county jury duty.


I read that they don't give reimbursement for parking. My sister who's in the law field said, I'm probably a civil non criminal case from where I had to attend in building.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> While they will send you home, my judge was grilling everyone trying to get out of it.
> Asking many questions while they stood there in front of us. At the end they looked pretty stupid because their follow up answers got more stupid the longer it went.
> They got what they wanted but it was pretty funny.
> One guy she wasn't buying and made him stay. 3 hours later the attorneys dismissed him.


I remember one guy at the window of the clerks office. She said to him, "but according to you your grandma died two weeks ago." He then went on trying to say that a different relative was in the hospital now. It was obvious he was trying to get out of it.

Another guy had apparently moved to Miami but couldn't get a hold of anyone the night before to get excused. So he came to court wearing shorts.



jgiun1 said:


> I read that they don't give reimbursement for parking. My sister who's in the law field said, I'm probably a civil non criminal case from where I had to attend in building.


They gave me $5 per day for parking but this was Orlando. I paid for the parking (which was $5) but there were side streets where I would have been able to park for free. I didn't realize that until afterwards though.

One of the cases I was considered for was a civil case involving 6 cops being sued for destroying property in executing a search warrant. Another was a criminal case with a guy accused of dealing drugs.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I read that they don't give reimbursement for parking. My sister who's in the law field said, I'm probably a civil non criminal case from where I had to attend in building.


In my city there's a parking garage with a designated area where we could park for free.
If you have to come back a second day, I'm sure you'll get a pass.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

I love jury duty. Here, we are separated into about 4 rooms and are called in order by last name through the day to be selected into groups. Since I'm near the end of the alphabet, I never get called and I'm always out around noon.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

It's criminal trial.... Ohh man....hope I get an easy petty theft

Day Rate ($9.00)
Mileage (1.36)
$10.36

It's like an Uber long pickup pay

Then they ask you to donate the pay, yeah right!!!!



Cableguynoe said:


> In my city there's a parking garage with a designated area where we could park for free.
> If you have to come back a second day, I'm sure you'll get a pass.


Not in this demonic parking racket city...freaking 34 dollars for right across the street. Glad I researched and found the $16 garage


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> It's criminal trial.... Ohh man....hope I get an easy petty theft


We want pictures of the scumbags on trial. 
Post on here that he's definitely guilty.
Then show your post to the defense attorney in the cafeteria.



jgiun1 said:


> It's criminal trial.... Ohh man....hope I get an easy petty theft
> 
> Day Rate ($9.00)
> Mileage (1.36)
> $10.36


I didn't know that they paid mileage, but a few weeks after i did my jury duty i got a nice check for like $300.I'm about 20 miles from courthouse.
That was nice spending money.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

They have a 10% off restaurant's for lunch.....OMG this sucks

What's it mean when like 8 people got called up and singled out....currently sitting at two seperate table's in front.

They told us we can play on our phones in the courtroom as long as Judge not in the room and we leave them on silent mode.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> They have a 10% off restaurant's for lunch.....OMG this sucks
> 
> What's it mean when like 8 people got called up and singled out....currently sitting at two sepetate table's.
> 
> They told us we can play on our phones in the courtroom as long as Judge not in the room and we leave them on silent mode.


 You get paid on the spot?! We have to wait for the check in the mail.


----------



## Jerryk2 (Jun 4, 2017)

Keep accepting pings during the selection process, volume up.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I just called and have to report at 8:30 am.....any advice on what to say not to be picked? Can I use my rideshare times to claim difficulty.....any info please not be picked and hopefully released. I prolonged it from a August and it seemed liked November was far away.....I'm dreading this dude!!!!
> 
> I've never done it and wished I never had too
> 
> OMG this sucks!!!!!


------------------
Complete and move on. More then likely, you will only be there for a couple of hours - one or two days during that week. They will keep notifying you to serve, until you complete your turn.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Occasional yelling of "**** Ahoy" should do the job. 

Or wear a tee with large prints " I f### on the first court date"


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Tell them you feel the criminal justice system is severely corrupt and you will always choose not guilty.
> 
> Bingo bango done-zo!


---------------
Excellent advice to tell the court when being interviewed during jury selection and , also, a true statement.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> I just called and have to report at 8:30 am.....any advice on what to say not to be picked? Can I use my rideshare times to claim difficulty.....any info please not be picked and hopefully released. I prolonged it from a August and it seemed liked November was far away.....I'm dreading this dude!!!!
> 
> I've never done it and wished I never had too
> 
> OMG this sucks!!!!!


When they point to you, say you have a quick question: "What is Jury Nullification?"

Everyone in your group will thank you as everyone will get dismissed. They may have a stern talking to you about it though...


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I got selected, wait till u hear what the case is if I'm lucky enough not to chosen and get to escape the courtroom and move on at 4:30.


They said I earned juror of the decade and get all the presents under Santa's tree


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

All you have to do is make sure no one would ever want you as a juror. 

Pretend you’re a racist/antisemitic/homophobic. 

Look around all crazy like you’re hearing voices and say, “Shhhh...did you hear that?! The shadow people said he did it!”

Show up looking like a homeless drunk and skip bathing for a week prior.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> C'mon now, this doesn't suck. This is America. A jury trial is one of the main aspects that set us apart from the rest of the world 250 years ago. Being allowed to be judged by your peers is a great thing. It's better then being judged by a monarchy.
> 
> It is your civic duty to answer a jury call. What if this person is on trial for murder and you're the only juror to believe one side or the other because of something you heard in the courtroom. It would be your responsibility to convince the other 11. You never know that just maybe your experience in rideshare is a litigating factor in a decision. Hell, you might even be picked to be the jury foreman. Ever thought what the outcome could have been if you were in the jury box for the Rodney King or O J Simpson trial?
> 
> This is where you succumb to John F Kennedy's famous quote and do for your country. I'm kind of disappointed in your lack of duty, but you do have the right to try and get out of jury trial.


I could not have given a lecture better than that if I tried.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

If one of your reasons for not wanting to get picked is money, you can usually say this to the judge when you are questioned. Mine specifically asked if there was any reason why I shouldn't be on the jury. You could simply tell him or her that your finances are very tight and that the $11 a day doesn't cover your needs and serving would create an extreme hardship on you and your family.

Of course if you reasonably can serve, you should, for the reasons already given.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

I had the ultimate 'get out of Jury Duty' card.. I was a Corrections Officer. Whenever they would ask the room if anyone had any reason they could not be on a jury I would say that and even before I sat back down I would be dismissed.

The only downside is that I was actually a Corrections Officer.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> I just called and have to report at 8:30 am.....any advice on what to say not to be picked? Can I use my rideshare times to claim difficulty.....any info please not be picked and hopefully released. I prolonged it from a August and it seemed liked November was far away.....I'm dreading this dude!!!!
> 
> I've never done it and wished I never had too
> 
> OMG this sucks!!!!!


I'd just do it, Jgiun. Might be fun lil mini adventure.

JMVHO


----------



## CCW (Dec 25, 2015)

If you know a lot of info about the judge, the lawyers from both sides, the guy who sues, the guy who got sued, or other dudes who serve as jury, you will be excused.

If you need a English to whatever language translator to serve, you will be excused. 

People who show a bit of the bias on race, color, religion, sex(including gender identity, sexual orientation, and pregnancy), national origin, age, disability, or genetic info, are likely to be excused.

Most of the people who are willing to serve would still get excused at the end of day anyway bcuz the court doesn't need that many people and the lawyers are picky. The lawyers want to pick the ones who would listen to them.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I just called and have to report at 8:30 am.....any advice on what to say not to be picked? Can I use my rideshare times to claim difficulty.....any info please not be picked and hopefully released. I prolonged it from a August and it seemed liked November was far away.....I'm dreading this dude!!!!
> 
> I've never done it and wished I never had too
> 
> OMG this sucks!!!!!


"You honor, I can spot a guilty man just like that!"
--George Carlin


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

The exhaulted Capt. F.; 

"Any (insert any ethnicity here) comes before me and this court, GUILTY!"

"Your dismissed Mr. F."


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I just called and have to report at 8:30 am.....any advice on what to say not to be picked? Can I use my rideshare times to claim difficulty.....any info please not be picked and hopefully released. I prolonged it from a August and it seemed liked November was far away.....I'm dreading this dude!!!!
> 
> I've never done it and wished I never had too
> 
> OMG this sucks!!!!!


Your about to love me . 10 years ago I was working at a 711 complaining publicly about this when it happened to me and a guy shopping in the store told me this
" if there's still time to send back a letter or for next time your summoned do this. Write your reply in CRAYON ! And try to keep it at a 3rd grade level English . They'll never send you a summons again "

I did this lol! I haven't to this day just over 10 years received a jurors notice again . Try it good luck .


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Tell them you think OJ was innocent and Bill Cosby is your favorite drink. Any movie produced by 
Harvey Weinstein is simply a master piece. 
Good luck and cheers!








​


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Pretend to speak limited English if you even look a little bit like a minority. Just make up words if you don't speak another language and say that it's an obscure language like Greek or Russian or Hindi. Perhaps use Google Translate on your phone to make it look like you have to use it to translate your thoughts into English. 
You'll get dismissed because anyone will think that you cannot understand the facts of the case if you can't understand English.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

I'd say just serve out the duty. Unless its the El Chappo case, for safety reasons you might want to get out of that one.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

If this is some run of the mill trial and not something that has media attention, then just having a high number will get you out of jury duty. So do yourself and all your neighbors a favor and don't bother answering any of the screening questions if you are over #25.

The easiest lie to tell to get you out of the room is to admit to a felony conviction. No one checks on the spot. It may come back on you but you'll be gone fast


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Bbonez said:


> I'd say just serve out the duty. Unless its the El Chappo case, for safety reasons you might want to get out of that one.


LoL, I'd do that in hopes of a bribe!


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> LoL, I'd do that in hopes of a bribe!


Hey!!! (Sorry for the thread digression...)

Congrats on becoming a moderator, Danny!

You're super sweet to everyone; you definitely deserve it.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Aww. Your too kind RoRo.

ty


----------



## JqYork (Jul 4, 2014)

You can tell them it would impose a severe economic hardship - as you are an Uber driver and you're barely on the edge of making ends meet. Any time off... even two hours, is a loss of income that will be very difficult for you to recover from - given Uber's less than minimum wage pay.


----------



## p38fln (Oct 23, 2018)

The last time I had to serve, they sent a letter that the jury service would be for the month of January, and to call each night to see if I needed to actually show up. Every single case settled out of court and I got a letter thanking me for my service and advising that it would be 4 years before I would be called again.

Wife got summoned the next year and actually got called in, then explained to the judge that her anxiety would make her an unreliable juror (and she had had some idea what the trial would be about which was making her really anxious, there was literally one jury trial going on in the county at the time)


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> I just called and have to report at 8:30 am.....any advice on what to say not to be picked? Can I use my rideshare times to claim difficulty.....any info please not be picked and hopefully released. I prolonged it from a August and it seemed liked November was far away.....I'm dreading this dude!!!!
> 
> I've never done it and wished I never had too
> 
> OMG this sucks!!!!!


Why not? You'll be making bank at $9 a day here in Allegheny County, and they pay more after the first 3 days. No wear and tear on your car, no fuel costs, just pure profit. And after the day is done, go out Uber at night.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Danny3xd moderator???

There's no way in hell this guy made it before me!


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Nanananaaaa

LoL, I know, right?


----------



## rideshare_driver_roc (Aug 16, 2017)

Tell them that you believe in Jury nullification. They hate Jury nullification. Basically, you get to pass judgement on the law/statute/code and the punishment.

Jury nullification is a concept where members of a trial jury find a defendant not guilty if they do not support a government's law, do not believe it is constitutional or humane, or do not support a possible punishment for breaking the law.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I just called and have to report at 8:30 am.....any advice on what to say not to be picked? Can I use my rideshare times to claim difficulty.....any info please not be picked and hopefully released. I prolonged it from a August and it seemed liked November was far away.....I'm dreading this dude!!!!
> 
> I've never done it and wished I never had too
> 
> OMG this sucks!!!!!


Got tired of the every 6 mo jury duty over 20 yrs figured I did my duty.

Changed my address in Contra Costa County to Alameda County & Changed my address in Alameda County to Co Co County. I don't get anymore summons.

If you live in Alameda County they don't penalize for FTA. They're so dysfunctional they've no way to track it.

Found out after I did my changw of address


----------



## Shrimp GumboC (Nov 13, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> I just called and have to report at 8:30 am.....any advice on what to say not to be picked? Can I use my rideshare times to claim difficulty.....any info please not be picked and hopefully released. I prolonged it from a August and it seemed liked November was far away.....I'm dreading this dude!!!!
> 
> I've never done it and wished I never had too
> 
> OMG this sucks!!!!!


Tell them you have a scheduled appointment on Lyft


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Think of BurgerTiime post about to catch a predator

They got the 12 and two alternate jurors and they weren't me!!!!

This guy had 6 felony counts.....there was four from one case from 2016, 2017 for having unwanted sex with a girl under the age of 13 (kinda weird it wasn't called rape)....the other was he responded to an uncover police sting with another two felony counts for trying to pick up another 13yo...... He even looked like a sicko.

They asked after filling out the questionnaire if anyone would be bias to one side or another. Me and about 9 others raised our hands.

The defense attorney was grilling people for answers that were not matching the questions on the form. I answered mine and knew they would use trick questions to catch you on a lie.

They called me up,
He asked me how my uber driving was going, if I liked one more than the other and what my driver rating was...... lol.....I said 4.96....he said he takes it once and awhile and his is high for a pax rating (so weird) He said you seem like a nice guy, my client is facing some serious serious crimes and you raised your hand saying you couldn't be neutral from the charges.

I said the truth, I'm going to be honest sir....we were just talking about the same subject on a forum and I have a 10 yo son and 16 yo daughter. I feel like I could be bias for one side (mainly prosecution without saying it) and I'm guessing he knew.

I was like gulp, waited to get grilled, then he said I understand, Thanks I'm done with my questions.

Thank goodness I wasn't one of the 14. It was trial set for Tuesday after Thanksgiving and was Tuesday through Friday.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Think of BurgerTiime post about to catch a predator
> 
> They got the 12 and two alternate juror and they were me.
> 
> This guy had 6 felony counts.....there was four from one case from 2016, 2017 for having unwanted sex with a girl under the age of 13 (kinda weird it wasn't called rape)....the other was he responded to an uncover police sting for another two felony counts...... He was and looked like a sicko


You're an alternate juror?
Aw man.

We had a really good case and a good group. 
When it was time for deliberations I felt so bad for them leaving and not getting to finish the case with us. 
Hopefully you work your way in.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

It causing you a lot of stress is an actual cause to be excused.

Kinda funny none of us thought of going with an honest reason, LoL.

I can't think of off hand how to phrase it, but big time, that is a good and real reason.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> You're an alternate juror?
> Aw man.
> 
> We had a really good case and a good group.
> ...


No my brain is mush Noe.....I meant to say they weren't me... Lol......dude, I'm so tired I can't think straight. I drove until almost 4am then slept 1.5 hours....took daughter to school. Then 8 straight hours of hell, 45 minutes rush traffic to get home.

I was not picked and got to leave at 4:30.



Danny3xd said:


> It causing you a lot of stress is an actual cause to be excused.
> 
> Kinda funny none of us thought of going with an honest reason, LoL.
> 
> I can't think of off hand how to phrase it, but big time, that is a good and real reason.


Me and the girl sitting next to me were talking about the stress of this stuff.....we also knew everytime he turned his chair towards the potential juror, he was going to light them up.


----------



## Jerryk2 (Jun 4, 2017)

Tell the judge you one starred the guy and you can't be matched up with him again.


----------



## Don't swim in pools (Sep 8, 2017)

I throw them away. They cant prove you received it. Therefore null and void. It's been decades and nothing has happened.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> I just called and have to report at 8:30 am.....any advice on what to say not to be picked? Can I use my rideshare times to claim difficulty.....any info please not be picked and hopefully released. I prolonged it from a August and it seemed liked November was far away.....I'm dreading this dude!!!!
> 
> I've never done it and wished I never had too
> 
> OMG this sucks!!!!!


Jury Duty pays better !

Last time i was in a court
I was outside waiting
Talking to a Beatiful well dressed young lady. She was Very Friendly.
There was an attraction.
I blew it off.
Figured with my luck, she must be there for something terrible !

We all went into court.
Hers was the first case.
The judge ordered the oil company to pay her $6 Million
And to put $3 Million into escrow for her son. 3 lawyers scrambled around . yes sir . yes your honor.

She was a widow.

Should have got that number . . .


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Oj was innocent


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> No my brain is mush Noe.....I meant to say they weren't me... Lol......dude, I'm so tired I can't think straight. I drove until almost 4am then slept 1.5 hours....took daughter to school. Then 8 straight hours of hell, 45 minutes rush traffic to get home.
> 
> I was not picked and got to leave at 4:30.
> 
> Me and the girl sitting next to me were talking about the stress of this stuff.....we also knew everytime he turned his chair towards the potential juror, he was going to light them up.


In Allegheny County, one day and you're through.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Doubt this would work. Only way might be family hardship.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> In Allegheny County, one day and you're through.[/QUO


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I just called and have to report at 8:30 am.....any advice on what to say not to be picked? Can I use my rideshare times to claim difficulty.....any info please not be picked and hopefully released. I prolonged it from a August and it seemed liked November was far away.....I'm dreading this dude!!!!
> 
> I've never done it and wished I never had too
> 
> OMG this sucks!!!!!


I've had two call-ups in two years. I tell them I'm not a US citizen and they disqualify me. Apparently they don't check/keep records of this.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Jerryk2 said:


> Tell the judge you one starred the guy and you can't be matched up with him again.


The Judge came out at 8:45, explained from the bench, what mental hell we were going to get from today. Never seen him again. It was the guy accused, defense attorney, DA & court manager ( who just sat quietly at table with DA and read instructions, called up juror's numbers & and many charges against guy)



Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Doubt this would work. Only way might be family hardship.


They covered that.....basically they gave us what is considered hardship from the court's and pretty much a surgery or spouse surgery would get you out.....I don't they care about finances.



The Gift of Fish said:


> I've had two call-ups in two years. I tell them I'm not a US citizen and they disqualify me. Apparently they don't check/keep records of this.


Think I was about 30 when I got a paper in the mail and called, my group didn't have to appear. Some 18 years later, first time!!!!



I_Like_Spam said:


> In Allegheny County, one day and you're through.


Are serious??????? There were a couple guys I was chatting to0 and they were all on the third one and they were aged in the mid 30's......I'm like OMG


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

RoWode12 said:


> Congrats on becoming a moderator, Danny!


What she said!

Christine


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> What she said!
> 
> Christine


Yes, what she said & she said....congrats Danny. You're a perfect candidate sir.!!!!

******************************************
Who said crime doesn't pay....since driving night before and going to court right after, I spent :

1) $20 to replace gas in tank
2) $20 for parking (made me pay 4 dollar xtra)
3) $8 for lunch (10% juror discount)
4) $18 for Ztrip for my daughter who went to boyfriend's after school to get home, about 5 miles in our first snow and ice)
5) $40 take out family dinner

Yikes!!!!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Years ago, I got out of drug case panel in Los Angeles County.

I told them the truth, which was that I thought I couldn't be unbiased because of my feelings about the drug laws.

Christine


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Years ago, I got out of drug case panel in Los Angeles County.
> 
> I told them the truth, which was that I thought I couldn't be unbiased because of my feelings about the drug laws.
> 
> Christine


I think telling the truth will free you. I think some people try to get out of it on the main 16 questions you are asked on the paper. I claimed twice on paper about able to give unbiased judgment. But when verbally asked after lady was reading the charges, if I could be unbiased about this topic, I raised my hand because the nature of the crimes and I have kids.

Also after I got asked from defense attorney all those questions about my jobs (went back 10 years on paper, family and spouse) the DA just said thanks (they kinda know who your sided with)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Years ago, I got out of drug case panel in Los Angeles County.
> 
> I told them the truth, which was that I thought I couldn't be unbiased because of my feelings about the drug laws.
> 
> Christine


Last drug case i sat on.
During selection judge kept staring at Me saying you could not serve with a felony. 
. . . maybe i reminded him of someone.

I got picked.
Right when trial was to begin
They copped a plea bargain.
D.A
showed them tape they had of them buying drugs. BEYOND A REASONABLE DOUBT.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> Are serious??????? There were a couple guys I was chatting to0 and they were all on the third one and they were aged in the mid 30's......I'm like OMG


Its supposed to be 1 trial or 1 day for the county courts in Allegheny. If you don't get picked, you're through. Of course if you do, you stay for the trial as long as it goes. They can summon you every year to come back down to court. I've been there several times over the years and only got picked once. Once when I was in college out of town I was excused.

For federal juries its different, I was never picked for them.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Its supposed to be 1 trial or 1 day for the county courts in Allegheny. If you don't get picked, you're through. Of course if you do, you stay for the trial as long as it goes. They can summon you every year to come back down to court. I've been there several times over the years and only got picked once. Once when I was in college out of town I was excused.
> 
> For federal juries its different, I was never picked for them.


Still wish they would go volunteer route first .....lol.....I know several people that love that stuff, got picked for trial three times and would go once a week if they could......NOT ME, I hope they get me when I'm old and I'll ignore.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I got picked.
> Right when trial was to begin
> They copped a plea bargain.
> D.A
> showed them tape they had of them buying drugs. BEYOND A REASONABLE DOUBT.


Drug cases usually settle. The sentences they can impose on these guys are really long giving them reason to deal. And drug detectives don't like to testify either.

The "Chain of Custody" is the hard part to prove in those cases, and detectives don't like to lie. If they bust someone with 2 keys and they testify that he was busted with 1 key because their fellow detective pinched a key out of the evidence locker, its just not something they want to do.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Drug cases usually settle. The sentences they can impose on these guys are really long giving them reason to deal. And drug detectives don't like to testify either.
> 
> The "Chain of Custody" is the hard part to prove in those cases, and detectives don't like to lie. If they bust someone with 2 keys and they testify that he was busted with 1 key because their fellow detective pinched a key out of the evidence locker, its just not something they want to do.


One thing I didn't understand....that scum bag I seen was facing many felony charges.....I honestly think I would of did a plea deal. Can't wait to see the news on this trial coming up after Thanksgiving. He looked like a sicko SOB


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> One thing I didn't understand....that scum bag I seen was facing many felony charges.....I honestly think I would of did a plea deal. Can't wait to see the news on this trial coming up after Thanksgiving. He looked like a sicko SOB


They might still make a deal on this you know. The advantage of a deal to the prosecution is that, even if there is a conviction in a jury trial, the deal eliminates the post-conviction appeals. The perp has to admit he's guilty as part of a deal. Further, no one has to testify and go through that ordeal.

BTW , if you can't find the story in the news, you can check out the results online if you know the defendants name.

https://ujsportal.pacourts.us/DocketSheets/CP.aspx


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I_Like_Spam said:


> For federal juries its different, I was never picked for them.


I've had times when I was summoned for city court here in Houston and for a JP court here. (Justice of the Peace)

Both times, I was out before noon that same day.

Christine


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Just show the Judge your Uber pay stubs He will find you mentally incompetent to sit on a Jury.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Both times, I was out before noon that same day.
> 
> Christine


In Pittsburgh its more of an all day thing. I've been there several times and didn't get before 3 p.m. Takes a couple hours to get the lawyers and judges off their bar stools in the morning.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Oh, and regarding parking...

If you show your jury summons, you get free bus rides on the Houston Metro system. That is, if you don't want to be an Uber rider.

Christine


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Oh, and regarding parking...
> 
> If you show your jury summons, you get free bus rides on the Houston Metro system. That is, if you don't want to be an Uber rider.
> 
> Christine


In Pittsburgh , you get a flat 17 cents a mile for transportation and you can choose your own way to get there. That is in addition to the $9 a day that you get for service. If you serve more than 3 days,you are entitled to the long green, the 4th and subsequent days of jury duty are paid at a rate of $25/ day.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I believe the thing that sucks, employees 100% have to excused to attend duty, but employers don't have to pay the employee. I was with two guys in the lounge that were unpaid people from some really good wage jobs. 

In fact the one unpaid guy said his employer, whom was really cut thin in the labor department for Thursday, kept texting him hoping he'd get released early......lol... NOT the case, we were all in for 8 hours.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

To be honest you really should go and see what happens don’t lie chances are you will be sent home. I served on a jury in Bergen County it was a complex Buisness fraud case. It lasted 3 weeks that was over 5 years ago and we all got along very well. We still get together twice a year for dinner. It was a contentious deliberation but we all found the experience transformative. We bonded, and I’m grateful I had the chance to meet these people.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> They might still make a deal on this you know. The advantage of a deal to the prosecution is that, even if there is a conviction in a jury trial, the deal eliminates the post-conviction appeals. The perp has to admit he's guilty as part of a deal. Further, no one has to testify and go through that ordeal.
> 
> BTW , if you can't find the story in the news, you can check out the results online if you know the defendants name.
> 
> https://ujsportal.pacourts.us/DocketSheets/CP.aspx


I want to say Cavanagh or something like that....the lady spoke kind of low and could barely hear anything on the speakers.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Put some lemon juice in your eye and say you think you have pinkeye.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> I believe the thing that sucks, employees 100% have to excused to attend duty, but employers don't have to pay the employee.


It depends on where you are. When I lived in California, not being paid by your employer was an automatic get-out-of-jury-duty free card.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> While they will send you home, my judge was grilling everyone trying to get out of it.
> Asking many questions while they stood there in front of us. At the end they looked pretty stupid because their follow up answers got more stupid the longer it went.
> They got what they wanted but it was pretty funny.
> One guy she wasn't buying and made him stay. 3 hours later the attorneys dismissed him.


Even if you're excused from a panel, here in Ventura County you have to return to the assembly room to wait to be called again for another panel.
Over the years I've been on jury duty several times, but only once have I been part of a panel. That was a drug possession case, and I told the judge that my son is a LEO and I would likely believe the cops more than the defendant. 
Aging is a benefit in getting out of jury duty here; if you're over 70 you can claim a medical or physical reason to be excused without a doctor's signature.


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I just called and have to report at 8:30 am.....any advice on what to say not to be picked? Can I use my rideshare times to claim difficulty.....any info please not be picked and hopefully released. I prolonged it from a August and it seemed liked November was far away.....I'm dreading this dude!!!!
> 
> I've never done it and wished I never had too
> 
> OMG this sucks!!!!!


Here in Clearwater, FL, I witnessed a woman quickly whisked from the box when, in answer to profession question, replied that she was a Scientologist. (A profession, not a religion?) Regardless, it worked for her.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

In Connecticut the general legal consensus is that if you are such a prick that you don't want to do your civic duty, it is probably best to ignore your existence. I have blown off about 5 court summons for jury duty in the past decade. Nothing happens. In Connecticut they don't have the money to bust your ass for not showing up for jury duty selection.

Now about 15 years ago I did respond, and I created a disturbance until a judge asked me to step outside and talk to him. I explained, in rather graphic detail, how the legal system nearly ruined my lifc over $20 worth of party material. I told him that I didn't care if they had the "Son of Sam" on trial... as far as I was concerned, EVERYBODY WAS INNOCENT, F..K YOU VERY MUCH!. the judge assured me that with my attitude, he would make sure that I was no longer ever called for jury duty. Well, his promise turned out to be good for about 5 years...

So what I would do, if I was you, if to use google to check on how YOUR State handles the situation of people simply blowing them off... and go on from there...


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

NOXDriver said:


> I had the ultimate 'get out of Jury Duty' card.. I was a Corrections Officer. Whenever they would ask the room if anyone had any reason they could not be on a jury I would say that and even before I sat back down I would be dismissed.
> 
> The only downside is that I was actually a Corrections Officer.


I don't believe LEOs even get the notices here, but if they do get one, it's a no-brainer to get it quashed.


----------



## dave_guy (Aug 2, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I just called and have to report at 8:30 am.....any advice on what to say not to be picked? Can I use my rideshare times to claim difficulty.....any info please not be picked and hopefully released. I prolonged it from a August and it seemed liked November was far away.....I'm dreading this dude!!!!
> 
> I've never done it and wished I never had too
> 
> OMG this sucks!!!!!


Tell them you are pro police and a racist. ....you will be out the door quick


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> I'm actually jealous of your murder trial opportunity Coachman, I've always wanted to snooze through a real life he-done-it. I'm watch Forensic Files right now LOL


I know, right? Don't be so quick to think the case will be dragged out or boring.

And having to work usually isn't a qualifying hardship unless the trial is expected to last a couple of months. Jury duty is considered a Civic Duty, same as men being signed up for Selective Service.

With regard to the job thing, as a matter of fact, being a Stay-at-home parent of a child or caregiver of a dependant family member will qualify as hardship, but if you have a day job, with or without the dependant, too bad.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> I know, right? Don't be so quick to think the case will be dragged out or boring.
> 
> And having to work usually isn't a qualifying hardship unless the trial is expected to last a couple of months. Jury duty is considered a Civic Duty, same as men being signed up for Selective Service.
> 
> With regard to the job thing, as a matter of fact, being a Stay-at-home parent of a child or caregiver of a dependant family member will qualify as hardship, but if you have a day job, with or without the dependant, too bad.


Not here.....they have a childcare wing free of charge. They gave examples of hardships and all had surgery, pending surgery for spouse or yourself. I'm sure caregiving of an sick person might qualify. Everything else, they don't care, and if they did, nobody would be at jury....lol.....who can afford 4 days at 9 bucks a day a month being two weeks before Christmas.

The only people they released that day....they asked if anyone was graduating college this year. I guess with the 4 day trial, they excused three students at 8:40 so they can keep up in school and get the degree. I have a feeling if it were a shorter trial, those senior student's would of been for the long haul.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Here’s an idea: how about using jury duty to get out of rideshare??


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> Not here.....they have a childcare wing free of charge. They gave examples of hardships and all had surgery, pending surgery for spouse or yourself. I'm sure caregiving of an sick person might qualify. Everything else, they don't care, and if they did, nobody would be at jury....lol.....who can afford 4 days at 9 bucks a day a month being two weeks before Christmas.
> 
> The only people they released that day....they asked if anyone was graduating college this year. I guess with the 4 day trial, they excused three students at 8:40 so they can keep up in school and get the degree. I have a feeling of it were shorter trial, they would been there also.


The two times I got called I was excused for:
1. College student
2. Had changed address to another county and somehow the court hadn't gotten the memo

So quick: move or enroll


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Hey, it's better than it used to be. When I first moved to Los Angeles County back in 1989, you were on for something like a week, might have been 10 days, but I don't remember for sure.

If you finished your first trial and had time left to serve, you went back into the pool, which is exactly what happened to me. I served on two trials during that stint.

If you were on a case when your time was up, you continued to serve until the case was done.

Which was fine by me. Paid time off from my job in the refinery, and the commute was 30 minutes shorter in each direction. And I was able to go home for lunch most of those days.

Christine


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I just called and have to report at 8:30 am.....any advice on what to say not to be picked? Can I use my rideshare times to claim difficulty.....any info please not be picked and hopefully released. I prolonged it from a August and it seemed liked November was far away.....I'm dreading this dude!!!!
> 
> I've never done it and wished I never had too
> 
> OMG this sucks!!!!!


You might be better off and better compensated to report to Jury Duty.... and there's the whole civic responsibility aspect.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I just called and have to report at 8:30 am.....any advice on what to say not to be picked? Can I use my rideshare times to claim difficulty.....any info please not be picked and hopefully released. I prolonged it from a August and it seemed liked November was far away.....I'm dreading this dude!!!!
> 
> I've never done it and wished I never had too
> 
> OMG this sucks!!!!!


I had it a few weeks ago but every night when I called in to find out if I needed to report, I heard "You do not need to report for Jury Duty. Please call tomorrow night after 7 pm to find out if you should report the next day."

OMG every night all week when I called, I was on edge of my seat, hoping I wouldn't be told I had to report (but figured it's the least I can do to for the ability to live in the United States).

Whole week went by without having to go in! I couldn't believe it.

You just have to answer their questions honestly (if you even get to the point of being in the group of potential jurors they pick from). Depending on the case, defense attorney won't pick you if they think you won't side with the defendant. I wouldn't advise lying (since it's against the law) BUT truly consider the questions and what your response would mean to the defendant..........


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

Don't be worried, you should get $2/hr or something from jury duty. More than you'd make with Uber/Lyft these days.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I just called and have to report at 8:30 am.....any advice on what to say not to be picked? Can I use my rideshare times to claim difficulty.....any info please not be picked and hopefully released. I prolonged it from a August and it seemed liked November was far away.....I'm dreading this dude!!!!
> 
> I've never done it and wished I never had too
> 
> OMG this sucks!!!!!


*My biggest fear is being judged by 12 people too stupid to get out of jury duty!!!*


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

We are among the most fortunate people in the universe. We enjoy freedoms few other citizens know. I am happy to pay my fair share of taxes, willingly served in the military for more than five years, vote in every election and gladly accept jury duty. These are small prices to pay for the rights and freedoms we all enjoy.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> *My biggest fear is being judged by 12 people too stupid to get out of jury duty!!!*


In PA,
You don't just get out I learned....until you actually spend the day or excused ('not happening unless you're a cop, student) you're azz getting thrown back into the pool for 6 weeks down the road.


----------



## CZ75 (Aug 10, 2018)

Mention jury nullification. That'll get their panties in a twist.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> In PA,
> You don't just get out I learned....


In Allegheny County (Pittsburgh) jury duty is limited to just one day or one trial, they have a lot of new people coming through every day and they really don't want to get into a great big hassle because if people do it, their service is up before they know it.

In other counties- like Beaver- it could be different, as jury duty is a lot more of a burden.


----------



## johnx (Jul 29, 2017)

Coachman said:


> The defense's psychiatrist came in and testified he wasn't competent to stand trial and the prosecution didn't object. So it was slam dunk.


In other words, the prosecutor didn't care at all about your inconvenience, since I am sure he had the expert's report ahead of time. Which would piss me off. This is why people don't want to serve on a jury. They waste your time. To the original poster, in the unlikely event you go to voir dire, which is where they ask you questions, you will need to say you don't think you can be unbiased, for (fill in the blank) reason.

Finally, there is always "just don't show up". Extremely, almost to the point of nonexistent, unlikely they are going to do anything about it. There's plenty of other people. They would have to show you got your mail and with the USPO these days, that right there is a pretty good excuse.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

johnx said:


> In other words, the prosecutor didn't care at all about your inconvenience, since I am sure he had the expert's report ahead of time. Which would piss me off. This is why people don't want to serve on a jury. They waste your time. To the original poster, in the unlikely event you go to voir dire, which is where they ask you questions, you will need to say you don't think you can be unbiased, for (fill in the blank) reason.
> 
> Finally, there is always "just don't show up". Extremely, almost to the point of nonexistent, likelihood they are going to do anything about it. There's plenty of other people.


My wife hasn't showed up to like the last 3.

I'm upset that it's been like 3 years since I last got summoned.


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

Just start murmuring to yourself and occasionally mentioning "Trump" in a raised voice.


----------



## JaysUberman (Dec 19, 2017)

Tell the judge your clinically insane...I mean would a sane person really drive Uber for a living?


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Gilby said:


> We are among the most fortunate people in the universe. We enjoy freedoms few other citizens know. I am happy to pay my fair share of taxes, willingly served in the military for more than five years, vote in every election and gladly accept jury duty. These are small prices to pay for the rights and freedoms we all enjoy.


Everyone in America doesn't enjoy the same liberties. America your race, religious status etc.. will determine the freedoms you're entitled to.


----------



## D713 (Nov 15, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> I just called and have to report at 8:30 am.....any advice on what to say not to be picked? Can I use my rideshare times to claim difficulty.....any info please not be picked and hopefully released. I prolonged it from a August and it seemed liked November was far away.....I'm dreading this dude!!!!
> 
> I've never done it and wished I never had too
> 
> OMG this sucks!!!!!


If you have kids that gets you out. Otherwise wear a suit.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Just do your civic duty and do the jury duty.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Just play stupid when the lawyers ask general questions, simple. Act uninterested when they give their speech,see we are founded on egos here in Merica. If you play against egos in any way, you are out. In this case, you win Just say "what?" when they call on you, after they say their story and ask you a question, you will do fine to get out of it as being selected lol

Get your 6 dollar check a month later that does not even cover your parking violation (where you couldn't leave to pay the meter on time because you are waiting) after your meter ran out lol


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> Get your 6 dollar check a month later that does not even cover your parking violation (where you couldn't leave to pay the meter on time because you are waiting) after your meter ran out lol


You get $9 a day and 17 cents a mile here in Pennsylvania, and they pay in cash on your last day. Of course, the parking across the street from the court house charges $30 for all day parking


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

Serving on a jury is the most important civic duty we have.
As messed up as our system is, the only thing that keeps it from being worse is juries.
Quit trying to get out of it and be glad you live in a country that has it.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

whiskeyboat said:


> Serving on a jury is the most important civic duty we have.
> As messed up as our system is, the only thing that keeps it from being worse is juries.
> Quit trying to get out of it and be glad you live in a country that has it.


Sure, but these courts shouldn't make jury service such a pain in the keister. I suppose some courts are easier to access than others, but in Pittsburgh, the traffic to get there, the fight for expensive parking, being caught in a crazy downtown for a day or longer, its asking a lot.

A location in the county with parking in a less hectic place would make the whole event a lot less traumatic for the jurors.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> *Any tips on using rideshare to get me out of jury duty*


Tell them you are hard of hearing and they will drop you like a lead balloon.

After you have told them, answer any further questions with "*What!*"

.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I was in a jury pool in Los Angeles County years ago. One of the prospective jurors was a naturalized citizen who had moved from Cambodia. He was excused because he said his English wasn't good enough to understand everything said in a courtroom.

I felt fortunate not to have lived through the h*ll his former country went through.

Christine


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Just do your civic duty and do the jury duty.


How about i just take a duty on the toilet?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Wear a Trump hat. 
All the libs would go nuts , I mean more nuts


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

mbd said:


> Wear a Trump hat.


Can you say "inappropriate in this situation"?

If you want America to be great, start acting like it.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Can you say "inappropriate in this situation"?
> 
> If you want America to be great, start acting like it.


If he puts Trump hat, I don't think he will get picked. If he will do that, I will send him $100 cash. Prove me wrong.
Or a tee shirt, hat might not be allowed inside the courtroom


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

mbd said:


> Prove me wrong.


Suit yourself. Do you want America to be great, or don't you?

Shirking your civic duty works against making our country great. You're just being a hypocrite.


----------

